# Some NE, some NW...



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished a few times the last couple weeks, and didn't do particularly great. I haven't been on the Au Sable since early April, but fished some other waters in the area, as well as my home waters here in the upper NW corner.

Fish were all messed up and waited so long, that they basically came in not far off spawning. Yeah, there are tight hens for sure and fresher males, but a lot of the boys are full color and looking to get busy. It seemed like fish in the holding pockets near gravel, and just down...were pretty doable on mostly eggs. A certain egg imitator in natural colors was hands down the key bait for me, but spawn got a couple fish in small bags. I'm always amazed at how clueless 90% of the guys are on small water. Storm-trooping is not the way to go, especially wearing bright ass clothing!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job on the fish !


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice fish! I think I recognize one of those spots, was a pleasure to meet you jon. That spot I saw you last was ghost town last weekend, no one was getting fish. Next crossroads up had fish though.


----------



## destroyer353 (Mar 15, 2012)

Great job on the fish ausable_steelhead and for posting what bait / fly pattern to use to catch those beautiful fish. Also good advise on not to wear bright colored clothing. Thanks for the pics


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Great report, nice looking fish! I miss the Au Sable and its only May


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fishing, Jon. None of those shots are on the Ausable. It is good to see a mix of fresh, and colored-up fish. I am shocked that the Ausable hasn't caught fire this spring. There are fish to be caught, for sure. But last fall was pretty good fishing, and I expected great things from the spring run on the A. Maybe next year I'll go back to not fishing for Steelhead in spring. :lol: With the fantastic Walleye fishing we have in MI, there are surely lots of options.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Nice fish! I think I recognize one of those spots, was a pleasure to meet you jon. That spot I saw you last was ghost town last weekend, no one was getting fish. Next crossroads up had fish though.


You as well man. The bait I had that day has been working well for me up here lately. What you witnessed on that East side trib happens right on cue most years. There are surely still fish to be had in the section we fished. Been a screwy year, and I just refuse to believe this is our spring run. 



cdoj said:


> Great report, nice looking fish! I miss the Au Sable and its only May


I only miss fall/winter...spring's not as fun as it once was for me. Snow, 25*, light winds with good overcast and a steady 1300cfs is about _perfect_:coolgleam.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I only miss fall/winter...spring's not as fun as it once was for me. Snow, 25*, light winds with good overcast and a steady 1300cfs is about _perfect_:coolgleam.


Exactly! I won't be up there till November..


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The bait I had that day has been working well for me up here lately._perfect_:coolgleam.


Yea you were slammin' em on that silver lead plug you had, where do you get those bud :lol:


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job dude! Always love those pictures. I'm going to fish East one more time this weekend before hanging up my steelhead gear for the spring. I'll get to see them fly out of the water behind a boat 8 miles offshore a few times this summer, but thoughts of next winter are already on my mind..........


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

*AS*

"I'm always amazed at how clueless 90% of the guys are on small water. Storm-trooping is not the way to go, especially wearing bright ass clothing!"


But they look so cute in their little fishing outfits!:fish2:


----------



## Mibuckslayer (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup, it's always nice to see everyone there on the weekends, but after Sunday passes, river etiquette tripples. Foul mouths... Loud drunks are gone. It's really nice to fish during the week. Happens every year. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Mibuckslayer said:


> Yup, it's always nice to see everyone there on the weekends, but after Sunday passes, river etiquette tripples. Foul mouths... Loud drunks are gone. It's really nice to fish during the week. Happens every year.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Mondays and Tuesdays are the best.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

jacks300ultra said:


> Mondays and Tuesdays are the best.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday are the very best! The long-weekenders are around Fridays, and Mondays.


----------

